# Hunger Hill Pumping station, Derbys, May 2015



## HughieD (May 8, 2015)

This hasn't been covered on DP before so the first run-out for this little gem as far as I'm aware. Hunger Hill Pumping Station is situated just south of Holymoorside near Chesterfield, Derbyshire in Corporation Wood. It apparently contains two old boreholes which are still overflowing under natural artesian pressure. The stone built single room building has a stone above the door with "CCWW 1924" carved in it, which most probably stands for Chesterfield Council Water Works. Other than that very little info on this place.

The walk down the hill on the footpath is very picturesque. At the bottom of the valley you are greeted by the River Hipper and some wrought-iron gates. The single storey building is set back from the river and is ornate for a functional building of this type. Inside there are still a number of remnants to make it a great little explore. Anyhow, here's the pix.

Deep in the woods there is a magic gate:


img8928 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the Little Palace of the Water Gods a.k.a. the functional but very stylish pumping station of Hunger Hill, quickly appears:


img8973 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Built in 1924:


img8933 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Now nature is trying to take it back for its own:


img8929 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…and is all around:


img8937 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And trying to get in:


img8951 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Clues to the building's former use remain:


img8938 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8940 by HughieDW, on Flickr

..in this damp but atmospheric place:


img8953 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8939 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8957 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8970 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8967 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8969 by HughieDW, on Flickr

So back through the gate to leave this magical little place in peace once more:


img8975 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (May 8, 2015)

I love the gateway.


----------



## UrbanX (May 8, 2015)

Wow, they don't make 'em like that any more! 
I've def not seen it here before, thanks for sharing your lovely photos


----------



## night crawler (May 8, 2015)

Nice old pumping station, shame it has just been left that way


----------



## smiler (May 8, 2015)

Cracking find, lovely report and pics, I hope elf and safety never see them, the sods will have a fence around it pdq, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (May 8, 2015)

That is a nice find, full of nice little features.


----------



## KM Punk (May 8, 2015)

Lovely stuff


----------



## flyboys90 (May 9, 2015)

Belting find and great images.


----------



## brickworx (May 9, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## HughieD (May 13, 2015)

Cheers folks....


----------



## jakee (May 14, 2015)

such an eery looking place, I like it


----------

